# Forum type based websites such as Teefury.com



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Emptees and teefury has a specific look to their "forum" type based websites. It gets me thinking they are not custom? Is there a website that is used (such as blogger) that allows other people to create their own account and post feedback?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think both of those websites were custom programmed. I know teefury was for sure.

Blog software like wordpress can allow people to create accounts and post feedback. Of course, forum software does the same.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Emptees is custom to. It's the same guys that do bigcartel.

... does the world need another community voting t-shirt site?


----------

